# Inside vs. Outside



## AnthonyC (Sep 2, 2011)

Which would be better for my tortoises? Lets consider all factors 1st: Inside/Outside temps are both 90. Humidity is about the same 70%. So back to my question... Would it be better to have my tortoises outside on a sunless/overcast afternoon OR in their enclosure basking under a MVB?? Just asking b/c that is what it's like outside here today. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 2, 2011)

You do realize you get UV rays on cloudless days too? To me, natural real sunlight is always the best thing. There is just some magical quality to being outside.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 2, 2011)

outside is ideal,and should be attempted if at all possible.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 2, 2011)

Outside all the way. My tort's are about to go in for the winter in the next month or so, I get them out any chance I get. Besides the sun, they love to graze all day and cannot do that indoors.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> You do realize you get UV rays on cloudless days too? To me, natural real sunlight is always the best thing. There is just some magical quality to being outside. If the temps are good outside be it in the sun, dappled shaded areas, sunny days or cloudy days, it's always outside is best!



Think also of the fact that outside they normally had other added bonuses, like more room to roam and to graze.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 2, 2011)

If the conditions are ideal then outside for sure...


----------



## Cloud 9 (Sep 2, 2011)

sorta wondering, would moving a tort in and out of different enclosures be considered stressful on the tort? also does age of the tortoise play a factor in whether the can get affected by this "moving around?"


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 2, 2011)

I move mine out in the a.m once I take ground temps and I move them inside for the evening once the ground temp's get around 60. Mine get stressed if it is a nice day and they are still inside. My adult Leo will trash her enclosure and try and push out through a plexi side. It is upsetting to watch. She will not do this if the weather is bad, only if it is a nice day and I have not taken her out.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 2, 2011)

C'mon Jacqui!!! Of course I realize we get UV rays on cloudy days! Pffft!  Unfortunately I don't have an "outside enclosure" so to speak. I put them outside in a sweater box which is just about an exact duplicate of what they're in when I have them inside. Ya see they're teeny-tiny & I'm tad bit paranoid that (a) they'd escape (b) some dumb bird would swoop them away {YIKES!} (c) some suspicious cat may come along and sample one! {DOUBLE YIKES!!} 




Jacqui said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize you get UV rays on cloudless days too? To me, natural real sunlight is always the best thing. There is just some magical quality to being outside. If the temps are good outside be it in the sun, dappled shaded areas, sunny days or cloudy days, it's always outside is best!
> ...


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 2, 2011)

Ultimately outdoors is always going to be better for a number of factors. I have seen tortoises that have been raised exclusively indoors and they look nothing like their wild counterparts or captive tortoises raised outdoors. They grow different indoors, they look different indoors and they act different indoors. 

A major consideration you will have is your geographic location and the species that you're keeping. You're about 100 miles SW of where I am at a lower elevation but even so the climate in our state most anywhere is by no means ideal to keep arid and tropical species outdoors for most of the year. So you're going to have to keep them indoors most of the year.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 2, 2011)

This is how I keep my hatchling safe outside






I close the top and latch it. It is also good because I can move it around the yard once she eats all of the good weeds in an area.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow that is one NICE enclosure! You know that they're big when you can't spot the tort right away!! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> This is how I keep my hatchling safe outside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ascott (Sep 2, 2011)

Outside  natural uv....open space....grazing....fresh air is also important, in my opinion.

Moving back and forth from indoors to outdoors.....I do it for one of my guys every day...once in the am and then again just at dark....when I wake him up in the am it is with my voice and a gentle touch and rub of his shell till I see him slowly open his eyes and stretch and then with both hands gently and slowly lift him out and then he is moved over to my hip (resting against my side like when your have a baby perched LOL) and I support him with my hand out to his yard for the day....he is so use to it 

If I have to move any of my other guys I have a box I use as they are not use to being handled the same.....they are only use to me maybe moving them in their yard low and slow


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, that is one of the drawbacks of living in NYS... I know that you guys in the Catskills get the colder weather much earlier than we do in O.C. What's the temp like @ night for you right now??



GBtortoises said:


> Ultimately outdoors is always going to be better for a number of factors. I have seen tortoises that have been raised exclusively indoors and they look nothing like their wild counterparts or captive tortoises raised outdoors. They grow different indoors, they look different indoors and they act different indoors.
> 
> A major consideration you will have is your geographic location and the species that you're keeping. You're about 100 miles SW of where I am at a lower elevation but even so the climate in our state most anywhere is by no means ideal to keep arid and tropical species outdoors for most of the year. So you're going to have to keep them indoors most of the year.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank's Anthony I cannot take any credit as my husband build's all of their enclosures.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 2, 2011)

Ya know it is such a simple idea, leaving out the bottom of the enclosure, yet so brilliant. I've been here smacking my head on the table for a few weeks trying to think of ways to get them to graze safely outdoors. That man's a genius! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Thank's Anthony I cannot take any credit as my husband build's all of their enclosures.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 2, 2011)

Outside, my vote.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 2, 2011)

Hopefully next year when I move down to New Port Richey that won't be a problem... if you don't mind sharing your sunshine w/me!! 



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Outside, my vote.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 2, 2011)

Because I live in Oregon and it's rains a lot here, (understatement) I move my guys in and out and in and out and I do believe they get used to it after the first few times. Now the sun has moved so they have been moved to a different spot outside and I notice it takes a little bit to get used to a new habitat. But they adjust easier then we think. I agree with everyone else in that they are better off outside. One of my guys dug his very first burrow and it was so fascinating to me that I just sat on the steps and watched him. He is only 3 years old and 340 grams, so he's young and small but still has the instincts of a big tortoise. I loved watching the dirt fly, and fly it did! My point in this story I guess is that when they are outside they learn to be tortoises and it is fun for us to watch them do that.


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2011)

Cloud 9 said:


> sorta wondering, would moving a tort in and out of different enclosures be considered stressful on the tort? also does age of the tortoise play a factor in whether the can get affected by this "moving around?"



Honestly, yes it COULD play a factor. I think some species might be more sensitive to it than others. There was some discussion of this on a recent hingeback thread. Of course its different for a wild caught adult vs. a captive raised hatchling too. I think the individual tortoises personality would have more to do with this than its age. If started at a young age, I think that they are just used to it. If you move them in and out daily, as I do, from the day they hatch, they don't know it any other way.

While I will admit that it could cause some stress, I must also say that I have been doing it that way with several species for more than 20 years, and I've never had a single problem because of it.

Also, in the wild, a young tortoise would experience a fair amount of "stress" on a daily basis. There is evidence that our "stress-free" captive environments are not ideal for captive wild animals. Some stress, some of the time, MIGHT be a little good for them.


Anthony, Given what I know of your situation, I don't think it matters all that much either way, but I also favor some outside time.

Erin, YOU ROCK! Rob too. I love that enclosure and I think we are due for some baby leopard pics...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 2, 2011)

Tom said:


> Cloud 9 said:
> 
> 
> > sorta wondering, would moving a tort in and out of different enclosures be considered stressful on the tort? also does age of the tortoise play a factor in whether the can get affected by this "moving around?"
> ...



Thank you for answering that.
I'm planning on starting next summer having my leopard out on warmer, dryer days and then in at night and on wet, cold days. 
My outdoor run would be similar to Erins and I was wondering if this would cause her too much stress. 

From your answer I'll just see how it goes. If i think it's too stressful for her i'll re-evaluate and see what suits her best.

Anthony - I have to agree with most people here. I love seeing Tortoises in outdoor enclosures enjoying the sun, grass and fresh air.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 2, 2011)

Tom-- I've been moving them inside and out since the day I got them, but what about when I have to move them inside from October-May? When May rolls around will it completely stress them out to be moved again? You know me... I'm a worry wort!!!



Tom said:


> Cloud 9 said:
> 
> 
> > sorta wondering, would moving a tort in and out of different enclosures be considered stressful on the tort? also does age of the tortoise play a factor in whether the can get affected by this "moving around?"
> ...


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2011)

Sbb, Leopards are one of the species that I've done this with. They are pretty adaptable and hardy. I don't know the climate in the UK, but I'd put my baby out any sunny day when the temps are in the 70's or higher.


----------



## Laura (Sep 2, 2011)

considering its sulcatas...outside!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 2, 2011)

Tom said:


> Sbb, Leopards are one of the species that I've done this with. They are pretty adaptable and hardy. I don't know the climate in the UK, but I'd put my baby out any sunny day when the temps are in the 70's or higher.



Thank you for that 
I shall be sure to make sure I get Squirtle out on those days when the sun is shining then  And not worry so much about her getting too cold or something!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 2, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Ya know it is such a simple idea, leaving out the bottom of the enclosure, yet so brilliant. I've been here smacking my head on the table for a few weeks trying to think of ways to get them to graze safely outdoors. That man's a genius!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you just but out the bottom of the sweater box and staple a fishing net over the top? It is pretty rudimentary but it is quick and will keep them safe.



stephiiberrybean said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Cloud 9 said:
> ...


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm sure that could be done BUT... after looking at that TORTO-MINIUM that Rob build I havta' shoot for the moon!!! I'm going w/the wood!! 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know it is such a simple idea, leaving out the bottom of the enclosure, yet so brilliant. I've been here smacking my head on the table for a few weeks trying to think of ways to get them to graze safely outdoors. That man's a genius!
> ...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 2, 2011)

Hehe Erin. You should set him up making and selling them 
I'd already done a few plans for my outdoor but would you mind me showing my dad yours so he has a few more ideas to go on when building mine?

I hope you don't mind me saying mine would be like yours, it was the easiest way to describe the sort of enclosure she'l have outside and I think yours is very nicely done


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 4, 2011)

"Yes, that is one of the drawbacks of living in NYS... I know that you guys in the Catskills get the colder weather much earlier than we do in O.C. What's the temp like @ night for you right now??"

Right now our temperatures at night vary from high 40's (48,49) to the high 50's, occasionally low 60's. Within about 3 weeks we will be in the 40's and low 50's every night.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm dreading that already!!! 40's at night I can live with... 40's & below during the day.... Argh! Totally different story! 



GBtortoises said:


> "Yes, that is one of the drawbacks of living in NYS... I know that you guys in the Catskills get the colder weather much earlier than we do in O.C. What's the temp like @ night for you right now??"
> 
> Right now our temperatures at night vary from high 40's (48,49) to the high 50's, occasionally low 60's. Within about 3 weeks we will be in the 40's and low 50's every night.


----------

